# Purina Puppy Chow



## Nugget (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I get my new puppy in March and was wondering if Purina Puppy chow is a good brand or should i switch it to something better.. right now thats what the puppies are having from the breeder.

Thanks


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't like Puppy or Dog chow myself. Buddy my current Golden was Dog Chow when I got him but I Proplan Chicken and Rice for my goldens so I seiches him. 

My yorkies presently eat Blue Buffalo but I'm switching them back to Proplan because 2 of them are not big eater and are below weight now. I also can't keep them out of Buddy's bowl.

Whatever works for your dog and your dog is best. 

My 1 uncle feed Ol'Roy to his dogs and they all lived to make old bones. I think his collie was 17, lab was 16, and terrier mutt was almost 20. I would not feed it but it worked for them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You will want to hold off on switching food until your puppy gets settled. When you go for the vet check, ask for advice on gradually switching your puppy's food. My vet is a big believer in Purina Pro Plan and it has a following here as well. I think it also tends to be what you can afford and what works best for your puppy. There is no absolute right answer that is one size fits all.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would also stick to whatever the breeder feeds for at least the first month or two. If you like Purina, I would go with Proplan Large breed puppy.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I would transition slowly, but I prefer California Naturals Large puppy food. Has done well by my pup, and he is a large dog now.


----------

